# Video u. Audio dateien zusammenfügen



## magic 007 (6. April 2010)

*Video u. Audio dateien zusammenfügen*

hallo,
Ich möchte den Film 2012 auf meine multimediafestplatte spielen. Doch die audio und video dateien sind in getrenten ordnern und deshalb kann clone DVD mir nur ein video ohne ton machen.

weiß jmd wie ich die ton und audio dateien zusammenfügen kann?(programm?)

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und bedanke mich im vorraus.

mfg
magic


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2010)

*AW: Video u. Audio dateien zusammenfügen*

Was für ein Dateiformat haben die denn?


----------



## magic 007 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Video u. Audio dateien zusammenfügen*

ganz normale video datein die ich mit dem vlc player abspielen kann, aber ohne ton=(
(nur bei der wiedergabe mit dem DVd player hab ich auch ton!)


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2010)

*AW: Video u. Audio dateien zusammenfügen*

ja, aber wie heißen die, vor allem die für ton? sind das so vob-dateien usw.? kopier doch mal alle in den gleichen ordner, vlt geht es dann?


----------



## magic 007 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Video u. Audio dateien zusammenfügen*

also die video datein sind vob, ifo und BUP.
im ordner Audio_TS sind KEINE datein.
nur über meinen DVD player hab ich ton(also müssen sie eig. da sein)


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2010)

*AW: Video u. Audio dateien zusammenfügen*

komisch... vlt. is das Audio ja doch mitdrin, aber der softwareplayer kommt damit nicht zurecht? Ich hatte auch schon den Fall, dass ne Datei am PC kein Bild oder TOn hatte, aber am Player dann doch.


----------



## Traubibaer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Video u. Audio dateien zusammenfügen*

Das sind ganz nomale DVD-Dateien. Die Tonspur ist normalerweise in den Vob-Dateien enthalten. Das ist ein Containerformat, welches Video, Audio und Untertitel enthalten kann.

Da Dein DVD-Player es mit Ton abspielt, ist der Ton auch in den VOB-Dateien enthalten. Also muß das Problem woanders liegen. Versuch mal ein anderes Programm ("Super" ist ein freies und recht ordentliches Programm zum Video konvertieren).

Gruß
Traubi
.


----------



## michaelbaumi (28. April 2010)

*AW: Video u. Audio dateien zusammenfügen*

hallo 
magic 007

du kannst mit dvdfab 6 zwar die dvd-daten auf einen ordner spielen, aber vorsicht es ist in der englisch sprache.

aber mit dvdfab 6 kannst du auch das ganze video übertragen - kopieren.

dann kannst du den film nicht nur auf die festplatte spielen und die platte zuzumachen. der rohling ist leichter aufzuheben. 

mfg 

michaelbaumi - wien


----------

